# Advice for 1st time Travel Trailer owner



## Jiggin Jay (Jul 15, 2013)

Looking for some suggestions from the seasoned campers on what the essentials are for travel tray/RV camping. As in stuff to buy like hoses, chalks, etc... 

Looking forward to moving from tent camping to our TT this season in Michigan 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Blaze (Oct 13, 2005)

If you can list any extras you have or that came with your trailer that would help.
I've been camping most of my life, in a fiver ( 5th wheel ) since 1995.
Post what you have and I'll make some recommendations........


----------



## Jiggin Jay (Jul 15, 2013)

Blaze said:


> If you can list any extras you have or that came with your trailer that would help.
> I've been camping most of my life, in a fiver ( 5th wheel ) since 1995.
> Post what you have and I'll make some recommendations........


Will do. I pick it up from the private seller later today. 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Lund Explorer (Jan 23, 2011)

Sooner or later you're going to need one or both of the following.

Leveling Blocks and an Extension Cord.


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Good ear plugs. RV campsites are noisy.


----------



## Fishinmi (Jan 15, 2019)

Lund Explorer said:


> Sooner or later you're going to need one or both of the following.
> 
> Leveling Blocks and an Extension Cord.


Agreed the Lego type level blocks work great and I've started using a surge protector for my 30 cord. May as well throw a water hose in as well, just in case.


----------



## Daveman (Dec 28, 2010)

Wheel chocks, leveling blocks or boards, water supply hoses, water filter, extension cord, cord adapters to go from your plug to either 50A or 15/20A if necessary, surge protector, water pressure regulator/relief valve, blowout connector for winterizing, small grill and grilling utensils, spare tire, lug wrench, jack, fuses, clothes pins and rope, table cloth, pots and pans, dishes and cups/mugs, coffee maker, small trash can, holding tank chemicals, toilet paper, playing cards and games, tool kit, rugs, broom and dustpan or small vacuum, flashlight, binder/notebook for making notes about good and bad campsites etc, spices, duct tape, sewage drain hoses, disposable gloves for handling things at dump station, papers towels, clorox wipes, 5 gallon bucket to pour water in toilet to help flush black tank debris out better when draining.
Happy camping!


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

For leveling I go cheap. I use 2x8 and 1x6. Had lots just lying around.


----------



## DigitalGuru (Feb 25, 2019)

Daveman said:


> Wheel chocks, leveling blocks or boards, water supply hoses, water filter, extension cord, cord adapters to go from your plug to either 50A or 15/20A if necessary, surge protector, water pressure regulator/relief valve, blowout connector for winterizing, small grill and grilling utensils, spare tire, lug wrench, jack, fuses, clothes pins and rope, table cloth, pots and pans, dishes and cups/mugs, coffee maker, small trash can, holding tank chemicals, toilet paper, playing cards and games, tool kit, rugs, broom and dustpan or small vacuum, flashlight, binder/notebook for making notes about good and bad campsites etc, spices, duct tape, sewage drain hoses, disposable gloves for handling things at dump station, papers towels, clorox wipes, 5 gallon bucket to pour water in toilet to help flush black tank debris out better when draining.
> Happy camping!


This guy gets it.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Jiggin Jay (Jul 15, 2013)

Lund Explorer said:


> Sooner or later you're going to need one or both of the following.
> 
> Leveling Blocks and an Extension Cord.


Just a regular extension cord? I have a surge protector already 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)




----------



## DigitalGuru (Feb 25, 2019)

You'll want to find out if your trailer is 30 or 50 amp first. Then buy 2x 25' cords (if you're going to state parks) of that amperage. Between those and the likely 25-30ft cable on the trailer you should be good to reach most state park power boxes. Also buy either amp to 15amp outlet in case you need to just plug in a household outlet. It likely won't the AC unit though.

For our current property we have a 50 amp power outlet that we plug a 50amp to 30amp "dog bone (adapter)", then a 50ft 30amp and 2x 25' 30amp to plug in our camper. I won't try and run the AC unit with this length but it works for everything else.


----------



## Jiggin Jay (Jul 15, 2013)

DigitalGuru said:


> You'll want to find out if your trailer is 30 or 50 amp first. Then buy 2x 25' cords (if you're going to state parks) of that amperage. Between those and the likely 25-30ft cable on the trailer you should be good to reach most state park power boxes. Also buy either amp to 15amp outlet in case you need to just plug in a household outlet. It likely won't the AC unit though.
> 
> For our current property we have a 50 amp power outlet that we plug a 50amp to 30amp "dog bone (adapter)", then a 50ft 30amp and 2x 25' 30amp to plug in our camper. I won't try and run the AC unit with this length but it works for everything else.


Mine is a 30amp camper. I have a 50 to 30 dog bone also. Also have the adapter to plug into an extension cord, I’ll look for a 30 amp extension too


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Lund Explorer (Jan 23, 2011)

Jiggin Jay said:


> Just a regular extension cord? I have a surge protector already
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


No, they make heavy duty extension cords just for RV's. 

Perhaps a visit to the nearest Camping World store would help in your shopping venture.


----------



## TK81 (Mar 28, 2009)

Lund Explorer said:


> No, they make heavy duty extension cords just for RV's.
> 
> Perhaps a visit to the nearest Camping World store would help in your shopping venture.


They do have everything at the RV stores, but you should be able to find what you need at Menard's or Home Depot for a little (or a lot) less coin. Online shop for wheel chocks and other specialty items. Amazing how much you can save.


----------



## Jiggin Jay (Jul 15, 2013)

Lund Explorer said:


> No, they make heavy duty extension cords just for RV's.
> 
> Perhaps a visit to the nearest Camping World store would help in your shopping venture.


I hate camping world, so overpriced 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Jiggin Jay (Jul 15, 2013)

TK81 said:


> They do have everything at the RV stores, but you should be able to find what you need at Menard's or Home Depot for a little (or a lot) less coin. Online shop for wheel chocks and other specialty items. Amazing how much you can save.


For sure. I went to camping world once, will never go back. So grossly overpriced 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## TK81 (Mar 28, 2009)

Jiggin Jay said:


> For sure. I went to camping world once, will never go back. So grossly overpriced
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


My wife has Amazon Prime with free shipping. After we bought our "used" bunkhouse, I made a couple stops at the RV stores down South Division. Only thing I bought was a couple of those camper electrical cord adapters so I could plug in the camper in the driveway. I had a little sticker shock. Walmart for the drain kits, Menards for anything electrical related and for sections of indoor / outdoor carpet we put down under the awning, amazon prime for the extended truck mirrors, the hitch kit and sway bars, the trailer brake controller, the wheel chocks, and a couple other items. 

I like this for cooking over those state park fire rings:

https://www.sportsmansguide.com/product/index/guide-gear-36-folding-grill-grate?a=1886371










Don't forget the citronella and other bug dope related stuff. Bicycle tire tubes (or patch kits) and inflating device (if you or kids will bike). I have a tool box loaded up with anything I might need from minor repairs to jacking up the camper to replace a wheel bearing. You will likely seldom use any of these tools, so buy them at harbor freight or go with the house brand (tool shop?) at Menards. Sucks to have mechanical issues far from home and have to call the man.

Stick a jug of Ibuprofen in the medicine cabinet. It has saved a few days!


----------



## Jiggin Jay (Jul 15, 2013)

TK81 said:


> My wife has Amazon Prime with free shipping. After we bought our "used" bunkhouse, I made a couple stops at the RV stores down South Division. Only thing I bought was a couple of those camper electrical cord adapters so I could plug in the camper in the driveway. I had a little sticker shock. Walmart for the drain kits, Menards for anything electrical related and for sections of indoor / outdoor carpet we put down under the awning, amazon prime for the extended truck mirrors, the hitch kit and sway bars, the trailer brake controller, the wheel chocks, and a couple other items.
> 
> I like this for cooking over those state park fire rings:
> 
> ...


Amazon is where I’ve been getting the majority of stuff. 
At camping world they had a battery kill switch I wanted in a clearance bin for 49.99. If I paid 20 and joined their club I could get it for 29.99. I showed her autozone had it for 29.99 normal price. I said will you just sell it to me for 29.99 since I’m here without joining your 20/year club. She said no, I turned and walked out. I WILL NEVER return 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Lund Explorer (Jan 23, 2011)

Jiggin Jay said:


> I hate camping world, so overpriced
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


The one really good thing about the place is that EVERYTHING is right there in front of you. As you said you are just starting out, they would save you from hopping around all kinds of different web pages looking for things you may or may not want/need.

Good news though. Seeing as how my reply was sort of crappy, I just thought of something else...... 

Don't forget the Black Water Tank Solution!


----------



## Blaze (Oct 13, 2005)

WALLEYE MIKE said:


> For leveling I go cheap. I use 2x8 and 1x6. Had lots just lying around.


I use treated boards cut on 45 degree angle for leveling.

You'll also want spray silicone for your slide lubrication. Perhaps a rug for the exterior front of RV, and a tie down set up for your awning when extended.

If you put a slight tilt to one side of awning, water and dew will run off that side.

Tip: If you dump a bag of ice in your sewage tank ( thru toilet ) when traveling it will loosen up sewage in holding tank ensuring a better clean out.


----------



## Dan Jr (Sep 22, 2018)

Cordless drill and adapter for leveling jacks.. not mandatory, but much easier than cranking by hand, Power strips for inside camper for everyone to charge their phones, ect.. 1st aid kit for the inevitable, Poison ivy wash!

Sent from my SM-G960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Dan Jr (Sep 22, 2018)

Also Google GEO Method to maintain black water tanks.. it has worked wonders for us.. Happy Camping

Sent from my SM-G960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Blaze (Oct 13, 2005)

Dan Jr said:


> Cordless drill and adapter for leveling jacks.. not mandatory, but much easier than cranking by hand, Power strips for inside camper for everyone to charge their phones, ect.. 1st aid kit for the inevitable, Poison ivy was
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app[/QUOTE
> 
> The cordless drill is a great tool to have on hand, and like DJr stated they work great for your leveling Jack's.
> ...


----------



## Blaze (Oct 13, 2005)

The cordless drill is a great tool to have on hand, and like DJr stated they work great for your leveling Jack's.
I don't need one any longer as my new fiver has the automatic leveling system. What a joy that is.

Northwoods in Pinconning has a lot of accessories for your camper and they have some nice Reed style, outdoor rugs, mats for the exterior in front of door and under awning.

If you have a fifth wheel you will want a synthetic ring for your hitch, it's round and cushions and the hitch to your truck hook up. It's shaped like a flat circle. I keeps the steel from rubbing on steel.

While your new to campers make your self a check list of things to do for set up, and take down. It's not hard to forget to lower a TV antenna, or leave a window open, a storage door unlocked, etc. Always do a walk around before leaving.

Not sure if it was mentioned, but a set of cheap walkie-talkies is Handy when backing into site. It just might save argument....ask me how I know!.....lol I guess you could use your cell phones, if you have signal, by talking on an open line.

If your camper doesn't have one a hand level is Handy before setting up to make sure your level front to back, and side to side.

Lots of good advise given above. Good luck!


----------

